# windows movie maker alternative



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

Good day.

Looking for a peice of freeware just doing lightweight video editing similar to windows movie maker which I can not have it on my win 10.

I googled for one with result claimed as freeware, after installation I am asked to pay for it.

Thanks and regard.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Even though Microsoft doesn't support the Windows Movie Maker on Windows 10, if you download it from them, it seems to work for other users. https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/14220/windows-movie-maker-download


----------



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

I got you.
I am looking for alternative.

Thanks.



Corday said:


> Even though Microsoft doesn't support the Windows Movie Maker on Windows 10, if you download it from them, it seems to work for other users. https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/14220/windows-movie-maker-download


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The best are not free: The Best Video Editing Software of 2016 | PCMag.com
In that category, I'm a Corel fan.
This blog has a list of 20 free ones: The best free video editing software [August 2016] | TechRadar


----------



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks.



Corday said:


> The best are not free: The Best Video Editing Software of 2016 | PCMag.com
> In that category, I'm a Corel fan.
> This blog has a list of 20 free ones: The best free video editing software [August 2016] | TechRadar


----------

